# Me Myself & Sky



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Went out in the Beast Yesterday for a good drive to North Wales & stoped off at a nice location & thought I'd take a few pics. :thumbsup:Enjoy 


























Midnight purple II showing it's true colours:








Technology these days, will we ever get by without these gadgets?:
















































































































Spot The Train:









































Unfortunately there were no Baywatch Babes around...it must have been their day off (or they saw me coming & ranaway) Lately I seem to be having that effect on the ladies!!! Guess i've i lost my 'Bow Chicka Wah Wah' :chuckle:


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

The car looks absolutley stunning as always. You are one lucky git


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

great pics mate, especially the second one.
whats the thing on the rear view mirror? (5th pic)


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Totalburnout said:


> great pics mate, especially the second one.
> whats the thing on the rear view mirror? (5th pic)


Thanks, that's one of those wide angle mirrors to keep an eye on those boys in blue. I passed a mobile Greed camera on the A57 snakes pass, the Van with the Greed camera in was parked in a lay-by, lucky for me i spotted it & passed him at 15mph just to extract the urine):chuckle:


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Lovely looking hardware, nice pics too.


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

beautiful..truely stunning example and i love the plate!!! that car is better than a million cans of Lynx anyday!!lucky you!


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

wowowowowow, they are some jaw dropping shots. Very nice photos.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

i thought that location looked great, as well as the car but then the train line just ruined the picture i had conjured up of what was behind you....


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Looks excellent Legan, both the car and the pics 

Your quite handy with the camera!!! 

Car is looking sweet, just get a set of 19's on there to finish it off....you know you want to!!! 

Really shiny!!! Hope you had a good time


----------



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

Very nice, and if i'd of known you were so close i could have met up with you for a photoshoot :thumbsup:


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

*You need to go to Specsavers!*



Brian220 said:


> Very nice, and if i'd of known you were so close i could have met up with you for a photoshoot :thumbsup:



I put this Thead up the other day:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/75143-anyone-near-colwyn-bay-bank-h-mon.html


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Great pictures - the car looks stunning. :smokin:

Nice choice on location too


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

That's nice 

Actually I never thought that rear diff would fit with the Nismo kit (rear skirt)


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

GTRJack said:


> That's nice
> 
> Actually I never thought that rear diff would fit with the Nismo kit (rear skirt)


Easy, just throw away the normal fixing brackets & use some 'L' shape brackets, move further in instead of fixing to the bumper.:thumbsup:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Thats one PUKKA car.....


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

nice pics and car there. yes that second pic looks angry, like this -  

a couple questions - is that the TS rear diffuser? also have you got spacers between your wheels, looking great.


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

skylife said:


> nice pics and car there. yes that second pic looks angry, like this -
> 
> a couple questions - is that the TS rear diffuser? also have you got spacers between your wheels, looking great.


Yes that is a Top Secret Diffuser & yes I have got 25mm wheel spacers on. You have a keen eye to spot that, I'm still puzzeled in why Nissan made the wheels sit so far in as the car handles better with the spacers on too?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Really nice car and good scenery


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

wow alot of stunning pics:thumbsup: , you realy DO love your car dont ya:chuckle:


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

nice photos mate


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

good photos there mate, car looks stunning too. How i would like mine to look. 

James.


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Lovely car :thumbsup:


----------



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

sky 1t said:


> I put this Thead up the other day:
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/75143-anyone-near-colwyn-bay-bank-h-mon.html


Bugger, missed that one :bawling:


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Really nice :thumbsup:


----------



## lynch (May 10, 2007)

First, Nice ride!!
I m a starter about the cars, is your R34?

how to different it from R32?


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

Nice car, nice photos mate.
Some great driving and photo spots around Colwyn Bay/Llandudno.
If I had my 32 on the road I would of popped down the A55 to meet you mate.
Anyways, beautiful 34 and M.N.P II F.T.W! 
lol


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

lynch said:


> First, Nice ride!!
> I m a starter about the cars, is your R34?
> 
> how to different it from R32?


Welcome to the forum, Wow you really are a starter on the skylines if you can't tell it's a R34.

As for how different to a R32, it uses the same RB26 Engine with a few very slight changes to the internals.

Visually it's obvious: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/75566-picked-up-my-2nd-gtr.html


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

I love MP II 34's, and good choice on the Top Secret Diffuser :thumbsup:


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

sky 1t said:


> I'm still puzzeled in why Nissan made the wheels sit so far in as the car handles better with the spacers on too?


yes that is odd. i think if nissan had them out 25mm each side, then half the R34's would still have the standards on, it looks just right!


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

Lovely car  Good luck with the sale


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Porkie said:


> Lovely car  Good luck with the sale



Like-wise to you too mate


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

i would never drive my car into roads like that....it could scratch it from flying rocks or puncher ur tires


----------

